
Jane Jacobs' Radical Legacy (2006) - Tomte
https://web.archive.org/web/20060928205849/http://www.nhi.org/online/issues/146/janejacobslegacy.html
======
chmaynard
This article is also available on the author's website:

[http://www.peterdreier.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/Jane_J...](http://www.peterdreier.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/Jane_Jacobs_Legacy.pdf)

Another version of the article:

[https://www.huffpost.com/entry/jane-jacobs-radical-legacy-
ci...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/jane-jacobs-radical-legacy-cities-are-
for-people-not-developers_b_9835946)

